# Large Charging Station



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

While taking a break building my brothers shop office I decided to build a little charging station. I plan on mounting it with 1/4" lag bolts & fender washers. I already predrilled holes at 16" on center. Should work pretty well to keep our power tool collection organized. The 4 spaces on right are 1/8" wider than the others to accommodate a few large tools we have like the DeWalt 1/2" Impacts. It's about 46 1/4" wide, 15" tall & 12 3/4" deep.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks really nice. It should work well for you. You will really appreciate the organization.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Great idea. I'm doing some organizing to but don't have that many batt tools. So the tool hangs like a wine glass the the chargers are on top?

Al


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> So the tool hangs like a wine glass the the chargers are on top? Al


That's pretty much it. There are several versions of this on this site. I've made a couple versions myself.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

very cool, I like this design


----------

